# transformer son ecran en cadre photo numerique



## esila (16 Novembre 2006)

Salut a tous,

Voila, j'ai un ecran plat d'ordinateur ( Xerox XD-70) dont je ne me sers plus et que j'aimerai  transformer en cadre pour photos numeriques, c'est a dire qu'il diffuserais mes photos numeriques en diaporama. 
J'ai tout d'abord pense a acheter un Mac mini d'occaz mais ces derniers sont encore trop chers

Connaitriez-vous un appareil qui puisse faire ce genre de job et qui ne soit pas trop cher (<200 euros  ) ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## islacoulxii (16 Novembre 2006)

un vieux mac d'occasion avec une prise pour ecran externe..;


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2006)

Pas trop vieux quand m&#234;me, pour pouvoir disposer d'une carte vid&#233;o et de VRam suffisante pour afficher les millions de couleurs dans la r&#233;so native de ton &#233;cran. Un G3 beige sous OS 8.6 &#224; 9.2 avec graphicConverter (pour le diaporama) ?


----------



## esila (17 Novembre 2006)

MERCI pour ces infos.

Quand je vois ce qui se fait dans le commerce, ce sont juste des ecrans ( genre 10 pouces) avec au dos un lecteur de carte multi format ( sd , memory stick ect...) dans un boitier qui doit contenir une puce tres basique, un petit programme et de la memoire vive ( une carte graphique ?) : c'est ce genre de boitier que je recherche mais je ne sais pas si cela peut se trouver separemment :rose: 
Je ne veeut pas acheter ceux des commerce car d'une c'est trop petit et de deux c'est vraiment trop cher ( genre le Phillips doit faire dans les 260 euros :mouais: )

C'est vrai qu'il y a l'idee d'un vieux mac, mais cela prends de la place, l'idee, c'est aussi que ce soit esthetique....


----------



## laurent1 (17 Novembre 2006)

et le brancher sur ta machine en deuxieme ecran? avec un diaporama iphoto qui tourne?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2006)

esila a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il y a l'idee d'un vieux mac, mais cela prends de la place, l'idee, c'est aussi que ce soit esthetique....



Tu planques le Mac dans le meuble sur lequel tu pose l'écran ! Une fois le soft lancé, tu n'as plus besoin d'y accéder.


----------



## esila (21 Novembre 2006)

Merci. 
Je n'ai pas l'impression que ce que je recherche existe.
Pourtant, je suis sur que cela aurait du succes pour recycler les LCD dont on ne se sert plus... 

Je vais pencher pour un mac mini d'occaz...Et puis cela me permettra de m'en servir pour autre chose...


----------



## Arlequin (21 Novembre 2006)

esila a dit:


> Merci.
> Je n'ai pas l'impression que ce que je recherche existe.
> Pourtant, je suis sur que cela aurait du succes pour recycler les LCD dont on ne se sert plus...
> 
> Je vais pencher pour un mac mini d'occaz...Et puis cela me permettra de m'en servir pour autre chose...


 
je pense que si ! un "videur" de cartes mémoire, de + ils parlent d'une sortie vga ici ........

edit: oups.....le prix !!!!    

sinon, autre solution mais assez onéreuse, un lecteur dvd portable et tu y met un dvd de photos...


----------



## esila (23 Novembre 2006)

En effet, le prix:rateau: 

Je n'avais pas du tout penser au lecteur dvd...Je ne savais pas que ces derniers pouvaient se brancher en VGA ou DVI ...Je vais voir au niveau des prix.

Merci


----------

